# Thank goodness for heavyweights.



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 10, 2022)

I just recently picked up  this pair of bikes from @Hastings.  I'm so glad he is not more into middleweights or he may not have let them go. Both 1961 red band 2 speeds. They are in great shape paint is some of the best I have seen on bikes this old. They both will clean up real nice. This is the first of these seats I have come across. Everything is original even down to the aftermarket lights and racks. I have not seen these pedals looks like they have service caps. Also the men's bike has this Bendix automatic sticker on rear fender, first I have seen that as well. Looking forward to diving into these and getting them up to speed. Shout out to my man @genesmachines  for being the go between and bringing these bikes closer to me.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I just recently picked up  this pair of bikes from @Hastings.  I'm so glad he is not more into middleweights or he may not have let them go. Both 1961 red band 2 speeds. They are in great shape paint is some of the best I have seen on bikes this old. They both will clean up real nice. This is the first of these seats I have come across. Everything is original even down to the aftermarket lights and racks. I have not seen these pedals looks like they have service caps. Also the men's bike has this Bendix automatic sticker on rear fender, first I have seen that as well. Looking forward to diving into these and getting them up to speed. Shout out to my man @genesmachines  for being the go between and bringing these bikes closer to me.
> 
> View attachment 1643280
> 
> ...



Nice! Those ought to be head-turners once you get them cleaned up!


----------



## Maurice (Jun 10, 2022)

I agree great original shape. You could NOT pass them up!


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 10, 2022)

Very cool! I lived down the street from Barones!
Nice score, Bro!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 10, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> ! I lived down the street from Barones!



Fantastic, really small world


----------



## bloo (Jun 10, 2022)

Do they both have those pedals? I have been wondering which kind was original on my 61 Speeedster. Have you decoded the serials? What month(s)?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 10, 2022)

bloo said:


> Do they both have those pedals? I have been wondering which kind was original on my 61 Speeedster. Have you decoded the serials? What month(s)?



Feb on the ladies and April  on the men's. Yes correct pedals, I can get more pics of them if you need.


----------



## Thee (Jun 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I just recently picked up  this pair of bikes from @Hastings.  I'm so glad he is not more into middleweights or he may not have let them go. Both 1961 red band 2 speeds. They are in great shape paint is some of the best I have seen on bikes this old. They both will clean up real nice. This is the first of these seats I have come across. Everything is original even down to the aftermarket lights and racks. I have not seen these pedals looks like they have service caps. Also the men's bike has this Bendix automatic sticker on rear fender, first I have seen that as well. Looking forward to diving into these and getting them up to speed. Shout out to my man @genesmachines  for being the go between and bringing these bikes closer to me.
> 
> View attachment 1643280
> 
> ...



Is envy one of the seven sins? Forgive me father for I have sinned? How did I miss those? Local pick up only?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 10, 2022)

Thee said:


> How did I miss those? Local pick up only?



I never gave them a chance to hit the for sale forum once I saw them.


----------



## Thee (Jun 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I never gave them a chance to hit the for sale forum once I saw them.



Score! Nice rides! Sweet! And I’ll just go with way cool! Ok Envy


----------



## Thee (Jun 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I never gave them a chance to hit the for sale forum once I saw them.



Insider trading lmao


----------



## drglinski (Jun 15, 2022)

I like the Bendix sticker on the fender!


----------



## irideiam (Jun 15, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 21, 2022)

I had a 61 Speedster in blue. Bendix Red band also, but no sticker. Were all the Speedsters 2 speed?


----------



## bloo (Aug 21, 2022)

Misterotis said:


> I had a 61 Speedster in blue. Bendix Red band also, but no sticker. Were all the Speedsters 2 speed?




According to the 61 catalog, no. Coaster, 2-speed and 3-speed were available. For what it's worth, my 61 Speedster is also red band 2-speed.


----------

